# Maps



## Cliff Holm (Aug 14, 2013)

I've read through Acts 1 and 2 but have not studied them as if I'm preparing for a game.  I think there's more that could be added to this module, something along the lines of the NPC cards that are available and are an add-on to the module.

In my opinion there needs to be more visual props and maps.
I really like the map of Brockendale castle on page 25 and its more of that type of thing that I'm wanting.

Here's a quick list of suggestions:
City level map of Hengistbury
City level map of Thornbury
Pictorial graphic of the rocks for Quest XI page 38
A handout to give the Players showing the Kobold's map written in Draconic page 41
Cowards Map pg. 56  (Something to hand to the Players)
Blackford map pg 63
Halfpoint map pg 67
Keldur Fortress map pg 70
Lorand's Prison map pg. 72
Camp Zesu map pg. 78
Deephall point pg. 80 and showing the Shrine.

What can be done to fill-in what in my opinion are gaps in the module?


----------



## jacktannery (Sep 4, 2013)

Cliff Holm said:


> I've read through Acts 1 and 2 but have not studied them as if I'm preparing for a game.  I think there's more that could be added to this module, something along the lines of the NPC cards that are available and are an add-on to the module.
> 
> In my opinion there needs to be more visual props and maps.
> I really like the map of Brockendale castle on page 25 and its more of that type of thing that I'm wanting.
> ...




I'll probably make any of these my players require as I run the module. Not the City level map of the two wee towns - that's totally unnecessary in my view and best left to the imagination; if you want one just google any generic D&D village and use it: they all have a tavern and smithy etc. 

The kobold's map page 41 will certainly be necessary so I'll do that one for sure.


----------

